# Me and my problem



## ATex (Jan 25, 2012)

I have not been diagnosed but I know I have IBS looking through all the symptoms of it (and comparing to symptoms of similar things) so I have yet to get to a doctor (call it refusal to admit a problem, even having it as long as I can remember I am 32 now, I guess I figure why be charged an arm and leg out of pocket to be told what I already know without any real answers? "Change diet" leaving me to ask "to what? I eat a cracker and a glass of water and I go off, eat the foods I normally eat I go off, it just may take a few days, I eat "health nut" level healthy I go off worse."The problem is after dealing with it for so long it seems to have gotten worse, as a child with no one believing the "problem" was just not wanting to go to school (can't blame them I would doubt it to if it I weren't the one going through it)so due to that disbelief and no choice, I learned to cope, now it is at a much higher level (dry heaves for example, ER due to blood etc.)Now I am at the point I am willing to accept I have this problem and just want to know how to be rid of it (I know there is no "cure" but seriously, when death seems like a nice break from the problem (not suicidal, I am to stubborn for that), I lost a woman I was going to marry because of it (me being a man, I wouldn't share my problems) I lost a job of 6 years (honestly I was amazed I was able to keep it so long since it required no bathroom breaks and long trips) well, I got my job back Wed. of last week and here I am thinking of quiting and moving on because I just can't take it any more this constant fear of being so far from a bathroom and needing to stop.... but not being the one behind the wheel so I have no say I enjoy the people, the environment, everything would be fairly good if it weren't for these "IBS like" symptoms I always seem to have.I lost the job because I went to the bathroom, I was in there for 10 mins before getting a call "if you arent out in time to meet with the rest of your coworkers you are fired." At the time I was okay with it because it allowed me to go home and be with my "best friend".I enjoy the job (as much as is possible of course, who wouldn't rather win the lotto and do what they want when they want?) I am a hard worker yet, every job I have had has been lost due to missing work or bathroom trips (as you all know I would give just about anything to be "normal".) but I am looked at both in leaving the job or getting a new one as if I am some lazy bum not willing to get my hands dirty. With any time in between spent trying to find the right "combo" that allows me a normal life.I also feel bad because I hate letting others down (I can take it when I don't know them, but when you work with people there is that guilt) without IBS I would be the guy ALWAYS there, with IBS with work and friends I seem so flaky "Hey lets hang out this friday" me "UHHHHHH okay maybe"I don't "want" to quit but I don't know how to deal with LONG trips (1.5-5 hours) (the 6 years I made it the days were split up 2 here, 2 there etc.) but because the boss that fired me hates me because of IBS his exact words on being forced by his boss to hire me back " That man has bowel problems" I can't go back to what I had done to make it 6 years. Now its a M-F thing which work wise I am fine with, but my IBS symptoms.... disagree with my work ethics.Sorry if this doesn't make sense I have been awake for 24 hrs the last time I got ready for work, I have been upping my fiber and about to try the calcium/mag. mix (as I believe I am A (been 4 days now and I know the next wont be pretty as is the norm) I have to get ready again soon but with the way I am feeling I don't think I could make an 1+ trip + work without bathroom break (if I take one it not only hurts me but my coworkers.... longer story) so I haven't been able to sleep hoping all night something would happen to put me at ease that I at least may have bought time.... but nothing. Of course I need to get to a doctor and get it confirmed but IF I am to be "poked and proded" I want answers.Thank you people for being around I felt like I was a rare case of this happening on a regular basis


----------



## ashdeep02 (Feb 10, 2012)

I Atex,I feel there isn’t any one far more closely to understand how you are going through in your life then the persons who has similar symptoms.I haven’t been diagnosed but I am clearer now that I was suffering from IBS-C since past 13 yrs.I am going to be 32 this Sept and I have been confined to my room ever since. It’s extremely difficult to make people understand about the problem we IBS people go through causing more anxiety and stress.Eat something which your stomach accepts. Sure you eat one day its fine, next day you eat the same and you’re done. It’s really painful to watch how others dig on their food considering that less of their worries, wish I was like them and live a happy life.Having a gf is far then a thought, let’s say that’s going to be a dream which will never come true until they come with a fix to our problems (which will be never)This problem has left me being an anti socialist in life and people around me feel I am really weird.Praying to god seems to be the last choice left but that’s not going to help either.


----------

